# NG's Roman Challenge



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2002)

Ok.. So I thougt it was about time to start a new journal.. My other one was getting old and things in my life are changing.. 
In one week, the 11th of August, I'm going to Rome. I will study italian, meet new people and have fun!

My diet and workout will also change.. I haven't been real strict for a while and that has started to show.. Workout wise I've been a good girl, but my food choices haven't always been the best...  So, I'm starting the "for emergency use only" diet featured in M&F hers June/July 2001 issue.. Some people her might not agree with it, but it's what I've chosen to do.. 
I realise it won't be very fun  always thinking about eating on the right time and always preparing food while being in Rome, but I see no other choice.. I've had it feeling fat and I have to do something! And I can't wait 8 weeks (the time I'll spend in Rome) to start it.. So, I'll do my best to make it work.. If I find it disturbing my life there too much, I'll have to come up with something new.. After all, these two months are supposed to be the time of my life.. 

I'm very nervous about this.. not the restricted eating part, I've done that before, but the leaving home part.. I will go by myself and I'll share an apartment with a bunch of strangers.. I feel like this is something I have to do to grow as a person.. Even though it might not seem so to others, these two months are a big step for me to take.. And I am sure I will have lots of fun!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 4, 2002)

Good luck sweetie! I'm sure you'll have a blast! And even if you don't follow the plan in MF Hers exactly, you know how to make good eating choices.  

Will you be posting while you are there?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2002)

Hey Missy! 
Thanx babe!  Yeah, I will be able to post while being there.. At least I think so.. the school is supposed to have internet available for students! I would miss you guys a whole lot if not able to post..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2002)

Meals  today:

Meal1: 
6 eggwhites with mushrooms.. (I was supposed to have oatmeal here too, but I missed reading that line and had to put it in meal 3..  )
Meal2: 
4 oz sweet potatoe
1 cup mushrooms
5.5 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 3:
5 oz tuna (I can't believe I was able to get it down! I hate tuna!..)
sallad with: cucumber, red pepper, lettuce
1/2 cup oatmeal (missed in meal 1... )
1 tbsp flax

Meal4 (will be..):
35g protein powder
1 tbsp flax

Meal 5:
4 oz sweet potatoe
5 oz chicken
veggies


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2002)

Training today was 60 min running (pretty slow run...) and 30 min dancing/cooldown/stretching.. I ran with my Mp3-player today and I really started to feel like dancing.. But I didn't feel like doing Britney moves in the middle of the park where people were having picnicks..  So I waited until I got home and danced for a while! Had so much fun!  I miss my old dance workouts..


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 4, 2002)

NG, 

Diet looks very good. 
Hope you have fun in Rome! (I'm stuck here, LOL)


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanx mb!  It felt really good.. 
The final split made about 1800 kcals, 45%p, 24%c & 31%fat..
Next week will be lower in carbs, higher in protein and fat.. 

And being stuck in Oregon doesn't seem too bad!  It could be worse..  And I'll post some pics from Rome to make you and the rest feel a little more international!


----------



## kuso (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> And I'll post some pics from Rome to make you and the rest feel a little more international!



Oh cool....just make sure you`re in em


----------



## Eggs (Aug 5, 2002)

Ahh, didnt see the new journal!  Looks good though, and the new diet sounds exciting.  Looks pretty tasty too... I love sweet potato myself.

Hmm, I could use some pics of Rome... bring back some good memories.  I have probably 50 pics, but there is so much to see and do there that doesnt go a long way.

And of course, I am looking forward to the stories 

Watch out for those Britney moves... you could really hurt yourself


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl!! I like your new journal! I really need to start one for me.. but I am trying to come up w/ a new goal??
Anyway.. Everything looks great in here! Whats that "emergency diet" like In that old M/F magazine? I don't remember it! I know how ya feel though thinking you need to do something! Good Luck with everything! I can't believe your Rome trip is just a week a day!!!! You leave sunday? (thats my birthday! ) ANYWAY~ 
sounds like you had a blast dancing at home the other day! I do that too sometimes!! (when nobodys watching though cause I look hilarious)!
Take care sweetie!

PS~ HOW DID YOU EAT THAT TUNA??? I hate it too.. but I know I should eat it....any suggestions??


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey guys! 

Kuso: I promise!  I'll try to get a gladiator pose in front of the Coloseum!  Or maybe you'd like a bikini pose in front of my room-mates better? Sorry man, aint happening! 

Eggman: Yeah, I thought it was about time to start a new one! I'm liking the diet so far, though I've made some changes, there was way too little fat in it.. 
And I happen to be a very good Britney imitator!  "I'm a slaaaaave for youuuu" 

Princess: The diet can be found on the M&F hers homepage.. check it out.. though there's too little fat, so I had to change it.. 
Yep, leaving this sunday! That's your b-day? That's so cool!  I'll be thinking of you sitting on my plane!  
And about the tuna, it was really hard! It's so yucky.. But I'm learning to eat it, had it again today..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2002)

Diet today:

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
1/2 cup oatmeal
1tbsp sunflowerseeds, cinnamon, sweetner

Meal 2:
5 oz very lean beef
4 oz sweetpotatoes
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz tuna 
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
4 oz s-potatoe

Meal 5:
protein shake
1 tbsp flax

Meal 6 (this wasn't planned, but I've eaten too little...) :
Protein shake
1 tbsp flax


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2002)

About 1860 kcals
protein 49%
carbs 19%
fat 31%


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

WOW GIRLIE!! Your diet looks Great! 
I will check out that diet! Thanks for the info sista! How long is your flight going to be to Rome? 
I bet u are a great Brittany imitator! Shes one of my fave!
I give ya two thumbs up w/ that tuna.. I just don't know if i can eat that or not!!  
have a great day girlie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey NG~ I was wondering if you would care if I did this "For Emergengy Use Only" program too/ start a new journal? I was thinking of doing the 8 week program instead though!! I really am thinking of losing this 7 lbs. I have gained~ And to work harder on my legs! Would you mind girl??
I don't want to copy you..thats why I am asking!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2002)

P, you are so SILLY!!  WHY would I mind you starting that program??  You're too sweet! lol OF COURSE you should start it if you want to! It'll be fun, we'll be able to exchange thoughts about it and help each other! I'll take it as a compliment..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2002)

Missed my last meal yesterday..  So my cals went down a little.. I was at a friends place and when I got home I was very tired.. And I remembered when I had already brushed my teeth.. and yes, I was to lazy to brush them again.. so I went to bed..
That would make my totals yesterday:
only 1595 kcals...
49% p, 23%c, 29% f...

Oh, and workouts were a full body curcuit.. about 60 min. .all according to my new program.. Next week will be heavy lifting, bodyparts on separate days! I'm liking it and in a big need of change! Think it'll do my body good!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

morning, afternoon, evening?  he he
how are ya sweetie?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

hey girlie!! COOL! Thanks for letting me joing ya on that! I will do the 8 week Challenge! I am going to start tomorrow!  I just didn't want to steal your idea!! ya, We can do this together! (since we are a lot alike.. it will be fun)

Have a great day!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey NG, I'm heading to Maryland for two weeks so thought I'd better drop you a note before you leave for Rome.

Hmm, too lazy to brush your teeth again huh?  Well, atleast you brushed them the first time   Your meals still looked pretty good, atleast your macronutrient breakdown did (dont know the rest) so that is cool.  Are you going to stay on your diet once in Rome?  Its pretty hard to because of the amazing pasta (yes, I am weak ) but if you want it there is tons of other food out there as well.

You're going to love it in Rome, if not, feel free to lay the smack down on me   Have a safe trip!

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey NT, P and E! 

NT, uhm, "whatever it is now" to you too! 

P, Yeah, it'll be fun! What can I say, I'm a very sharing person! 
I hope you'll feel good doing it! When are you starting?

E, leaving huh? Hope you'll have a blast! 
I will do all I can to continue this diet while in Rome.. And I'm not all that weak for pasta, so I'll be fine!  Now the gelatto, that's another stoty!  
Let me know when you get back!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2002)

Today I've been running around town buying stuff I need for Rome.. went almost 5 hours without food!!  That's crazy, I know, but I couldn't exactly stop by McDonald's..  And I didn't think it'll take so long.. So, I found a good  proteinbar after a while with only 3g of carbs and 2g of sugar.. Of course it tasted like crap, but I didn't mind too much.. I'm not a big fan of bars, don't think they belong much in a cutting-plan.. At least for me that is.. 

I'm too lazy (again) to write down all my meals, so I'll just print the totals:
1768 kcals
47% protein
20% carbs
33% fat

Workout today is just 20 min of flexibility training!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey sweetie!! I think I will start tomorrow? Maybe!! 
I bet that bar didn't taste that good either.. but thats good you had Something.. and that it was NOT mcdonalds! Go yoU!! 
Your numbers look really good today!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks honey!  I will go do my flexibility thingie now.. Feels kinda silly, I'm not a big stretcher..  But, as a former gymnast, I can do the splits very well! 

Make tomorrow a "trying it" day, and see how you like it! 

Hope you're having a great day at work! I've got the whole week off to prepare for Rome.. and being lazy!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Thats a good idea!! I will try it out tomorrow.. and If I like .. I will start a new Journal!!  
LUCKY You off all week!!!   I am swamped at work.. but I am off on FRIDAY!!  Can't wait!! Will probably have a lazy day ..maybe!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2002)

P, hope you'll like it! 

Diet today:
Meal 1:
6 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal
sweetner & cinnamon
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
8 hazelnuts

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
0.4 cup oatmeal (I know, felt pretty weird eating that in the middle of the day.. but we were out of sweet potatoes and you can't exactly find them in local stores here.. they do not grow here naturally, are imported..  )
1 tbsp flax

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
20 cashews

Meal 5:
Protein shake
1/2 tbsp flax

Totals:
1718 cals
47% p
16% c
37% f


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2002)

Training today was 
*full body curcuit.. Really like to change my workouts up like this.. 
*25 min interval cardio 1:1 on stepper..  

The cardio was so hard to do today.. I was so tired and almost lost my breath a few times..  It was so hot in the gym and I think I went a little too hard on the "work"periods.. Felt good afterwards though.. drank lots of water.. 

And oh.. uhm.. I have a confession to make..  uhm.. I kinda slipped a little today.. Just a tiiiny, little bit.. See, we've had these chocolate chip cookies in our fridge for a long time.. I've been giving them loooong looks everyday since I started this new diet.. And they've basicly been calling my name (I swear! ).. Uhm.. so today I kinda.. uhm.. had a little bite.. just half a cookie actually.. then I felt so darn guilty I had to give the rest to the dog..  
I know, I so suck..  but let me tell you, it was DAMN good!  So shoot me..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

hey Girlie!! AWWW CONFESSIONS! Your tooo funny! At least you only had Half of the cookie! 
I like doing the circuit workouts! Sounds like you had one sweaty workout!! Good Job! 
GIRL~ Don't give your dog chocolate.. it may be a myth..but I believe it.. Dogs can get super sick from it!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2002)

P, yeah.. I know, just half a cookie.. and it wasn't one of those big ones.. only the tiny, tiny ones..  can you tell I feel a bit guilty..  
Well, my dog eats everything exept onions! I swear, he eats EVERYTHING!  he's a sucker for cucumbers and apples.. (you can tell I've taught him well *proud*  )and he does have a thing for cocholate (damn! what did I just say.?  ).. He's like our second garbage bin around here and he's hardly ever sick! lol But he could get fat, so I usually only share my veggies.. 
But what's a cheating-from-diet  girl to do?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Your too funny girl! WOW your dog has a strong tummy there!! I need a doggie like that! LoL!
Stop feeling bad about the cookie, and get back on track.. I know you already are though 
Have a great day darlin'
3 days left right!??!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning NG!


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 8, 2002)

You're doing awesome NG!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanx guys! 

P, yeah, he's got a really strong tummy! 
And Which cookie?  (already forgot!)

NT, you too babe! 

HC, hey, good to see you here!  Thanx for the kind words!

Ok guys, leaving in two days.. things are a little crazy around here right now.. Have been shopping for stuff I'll need, washing clothes and saying goodbye to friends.. And guess what, ROB'S COMING HOME TONIGHT!!!   He's on the plane right now! We strongly doubted that we would see each other before I left, but now we will!  I'm so happy.. 

Need to go pack!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 9, 2002)

Just recieved more info about how I'm staying.. we'll be 7 girls 19-22 from England, Switzerland and Austria who'll share a big apartment! 2 bathrooms 1 big kitchen.. this is supposed to be the "most wanted" apartment and it seems really fantastic! It's pretty close to the coloseum and is very central! I'm so happy!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey My darling!!! I hope your having a great time in Rome on your first FULL Day!!  That apartment sounds really neat!! Be careful & take care! 

~ Oh I am glad you got to see your honey before leaving!!!!
Thinking about u~


----------



## Eggs (Aug 15, 2002)

Sounds like a great apartment!

Theres a huge internet cafe called Easy Everything up North from you.  Its a bit of a ways, but its the only one that I can remember the name of   Of course the locals will be alot more helpful than I could be.  Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Just recieved more info about how I'm staying.. we'll be 7 girls 19-22 from England, Switzerland and Austria who'll share a big apartment! 2 bathrooms 1 big kitchen.. this is supposed to be the "most wanted" apartment and it seems really fantastic! It's pretty close to the coloseum and is very central! I'm so happy!!


 WOW!! Don't you need at least one handsome guy to keep all 7 of you safe?? I think all 7 of you would kill me!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Well dg, if you can`t handle it, then I guess I`ll have to volunteer......at least I`ll die with a smile on my face


----------



## Jenny (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey guys! 

So I'm here.. I've had a HARD first week.. I've been wanting to go home all week and I've cried more than I think I've ever had...  I've been so homesick.. And things weren't how I thought they would.. I don't really think I was ready to go so far from home for such a long time... But I think I'll learn plenty about myself...The apartment is increadibly dirty and awful, and everyone living there is leaving this week or the next.. hopefully there'll come some new nice people.. 
Well, schools pretty weird too, the teaching method is very strange... But I guess I'll get used to it soon..

Things feel better now and I've found a wonderful gym.. it is really nice! A chain called Fitness First.. Really nice.. I feel good when I'm there..

I have a hard time eating as much as I need.. It's very difficult to get the meals in.. And nothing is low carb.. So I can't eat out in many places.. 

Oh well, I guess I should see this as an oppurtunity, and I'm starting to.. But I feel so small in this city.. And I miss Rob and my family so FREAKIN' MUCH!!!! And my friends of course... 

Hope you all are doing well! 

Love,
Jen


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey N_G, hang in there....I know it`s kinda tuff at first, but I bet by the end of your stay you`ll wish you could stay a little longer....shit, I cam to Japan for a few months and am still here almost 9 years later 

Good luck hon


----------



## Jenny (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanx Kuso.. You're such a sweety! 
I'm truely hanging in here..  otherwise I'd be on a plane right now! Makes me feel better that I can have all of you guys close to me wherever I am!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Jen,
Hey sweetie!! oh my gosh I am sooo sorry your homesick and not having a great time! Thats not good! I know its hard to be away from your family, Rob, and your friends!! Maybe its just the first week symptoms?? I hope its all better next week. Why is eveyone in the apartment leaving next week?? Thats good that you found a great gym to workout in, and relieve all your stress!!
I hope it gets better for you honey! I am always here for you!
Take care of yourself!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Thanx Kuso.. You're such a sweety!



Shhhhhhhh!!! I have a pornal rep to uphold 




> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Makes me feel better that I can have all of you guys close to me wherever I am!



We could all be MUCH clser if Rob wasn`t around 
  LOL......sorry. thought a bit of pornalness might cheer you up 

Glad to hear you are hanging in there..........once you get the new members in your house, they`ll probably feel the same way as you do, and you`ll all end up best of friends


----------



## Jenny (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanx Princess! Yes, it makes me feel good to know you're all here!

I need to get back to the apartment now, but I'll check back in really soon!! 

Miss you all,
Jen


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

Can't say anything that hasn't already been said...hope it gets better real soon! I think you will end up having a great time, just need to get used to your new surroundings.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for all of your support.. I donùt feel better actually.. I JUST WANT TO GO HOME!!! I hate it here.. I feel so lonely.. school sucks.. everything is so dirty and I miss my family and Rob so much it hurts... 
I don't understand how there could be more tears left in my eyes, but there haven't been a day I haven't cried.. My family is coming in four weeks, but I truely don't know if I'll last that long.. 
Just visited the gym.. had no energy from lack of sleeping.. so I ended up doing just 35 min cardio instead of the planned 60 min.. I really don't care! Here I work out to get time to pass faster, not to lose weight...

I feel like I'm just sitting here feeling sorry for myself.. but I am telling you, I've never felt this lonely and empty before in my life..


----------



## Eggs (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey NG - Sorry to hear you are having a rough time over there 

Be expecting a PM   Have to go out for brunch now though


----------



## Leslie (Aug 18, 2002)

HI Nike GIrl! I am sorry to hear you are homesick, But realize that is natural. Anyone with strong family ties and a wonderful boyfriend would feel that way! It will get easier with each passing day! Believe me Hope you feel better soon!

BTW I go to a gym called Fitness First, I wonder if the chain is related? MMMMM


----------



## Jenny (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey guys!

Again, thanx.. Am feeling a little better.. The weekend is over.. Have been to school.. Did chest and triceps this morning and am going back to the gym later to do some Spinning.. I hope it will be fun! A new girl came to the apartment yesterday.. She is from Russia and does not speak much english.. But I guess that is good in a way.. I`ll be speaking more italian.. She seems pretty nice.. She is only staying for 2 weeks though..

Eggs, thanks.. PMs are always very welcomed!  You`re so nice.. I really whish you were still in Italy.. Would feel safer somehow.. lol..

Rob is not coming to visit.. I am very sad about it.. But I understand.. He has got a lot to do with work and stuff.. But still, it would make my day, week, month if he came.. 

Leslie.. Hey girlie! Thanks for popping in.. yeah, I really hope it will get easier.. Four weeks in a lifetime is not much at all!!  
The chains would probably be related.. It is supposed to be available in outside Italy and Europe..

I have almost not cheated at all from eating well.. I have no apetite, so that could be why.. I have a hard time eating enough actually.. Guess that happens when you are not comfortable somwhere..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey girl.. how is your day there today? I know how you are feeling kinda..and I hope you start to feel comfortable soon. I am sure you will in a week! When I left for college and was away from just my MOM I cried everyday!! Its hard, especially when you don't have your friends there with you! I have been thinking about you! Is it pretty there though?? Or is it dirty everywhere you go??

WELL SMILE.. And remember how jealous all of us are that your there.. touring a cool city.. and we admire you so much sweetie!! I hope you can enjoy some of it! 
Take care of yourself Jen!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanx P.. 
I think I'll be going back.. I've had it with this town.. Will update soon..

 Thanx all!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow ... I pop in and read nothing but NG shedding tears daily.   Sorry to hear things are not going as you thought.  Are you planning on making your stay shorter than first planned?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

hey honey!! Are you really going to go home? 
I probably would too if I were you.. but I think I would give the town one more chance...then maybe on Friday..go home, or stay!??! Hmmm? Sorry it sucks soooo bad there! Are you calling home a lot? 
Cheer up sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes NT andP.. Thanx..

Yep, it's true.. I'm going home.. tomorrow.. I so hope I've made the right decision.. I guess I'll never know though.. I so wanted to show everyone that I'm such an independent woman and I could do this.. But I wasn't ready.. And I'm a failure..


----------



## Hammerlynn (Aug 21, 2002)

Never regret any decisions you've made! I've lived in Las Vegas for two years now and after spending 10 days at home with my family and close friends I decided that I missed being around them much more than I ever realized!

I've pretty much been a bit of a mess since I came back!

I'm here with just me but I did it for a while, have a great job and like it here but it's never enough without the ones close to your heart!

Hang in there..you'll be home soon!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Yes NT andP.. Thanx..
> 
> Yep, it's true.. I'm going home.. tomorrow.. I so hope I've made the right decision.. I guess I'll never know though.. I so wanted to show everyone that I'm such an independent woman and I could do this.. But I wasn't ready.. And I'm a failure..




NikeGirl, you need to do what is best for you! Don't worry about "proving" yourself. Just because you can't live in Rome does not make you a failure!! Maybe you were not ready or didn't allow yourself to be ready....When I first moved to MD with my BF from NJ (4hr drive) I was so homesick, I actually broke up with my BF, cause I didn't want to be in MD. It wasn't comfortable. But guess what? I live in MD now and have been for the last 5 months, and I LOVE it! I would never live in NJ again. I think I wasn't "ready" the first tiem and when I moved back (quit my old job for the second time ) I was able to "accept" MD and let myself try to like it!

ROme will always be there!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> And I'm a failure..



Cut that crap out 

If there is one thing you AREN`T it`s a failure!!!!

You gave it a shot, which is much more than most....and now you`ve decided it`s not for you, you are acting on that decission. 

Neither of those are simple decissions to make.........and they are both one`s that I have had to make as well...........I know how hard it is to live away from family and friends................do whats best for yourself!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Well everyone already said what I was thinking too!! Girl, Your not a failure at all.. Leslie is right.. ROME will always be there girl! Its very hard to be away from your loved ones. I don't think I will ever be able to be more than an hour from my mom..I am a momma's girl!!  

SOOOO Are ya home now?? Doesn't it feel great! I know your happy now! It hurt me seeing you so upset!! Next time, just go to Rome on a vacation w/ your bf!  
take care JEN!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2002)

Jen dear ... you're far from being a failure!  You went, and decided it was too much.  The point being is that you went.  You travelled far away from your loved ones and didn't like it.  That doesn't make you a failure, it shows your deep love and commitment to those around you.  My wife can't go on week course to a city only 3 hours away without going crazy!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2002)

Ok, I'm home again! 
And I am actually happy! I am very happy! I'm very glad I did this.. I learned a lot about myself.. Thank you all for you support.. I really can't explain how much it means to me! LOVING HUGS to all of you! 
No, you are all right.. I'm not a failure.. I know that.. But I failed in Rome and I am fine with that.. I will definately go back there.. I love some parts of the city.. (not some parts, that's for sure...  ) Went to the Colosseum and the Spanish Steps and all the other things yesterday.. Felt like I HAD to have seen some of the sights before I left..  
It was really nice to see it all.. I really enjoyed it.. But I did NOT enjoy all the F*cking creepy italians who asked if I wanted company or a private guide.. Next time I'm going to Rome, I'm bringing a GUY, that's for sure!  

The flight home today was ok.. My flight from Rome to Paris was delayed 1 hour and that only gave me 10 min in Paris to get to my Copenhagen flight.. Which of course led to the fact that my baggage remained in Paris.. Or in Rome, or in China or in god knows where.. It is still missing.. It is very ironic.. And I refuse to do anything but laugh about it.. It will get here eventually! lol

So I'm home.. My parents and my dog are so happy.. and so am I! My parents were really getting sick of me calling them crying three times a day..  Haven't talked to Rob yet.. Guess I'll do that eventually..

So my plans now: I'm going to start studying for my drivings license, and start driving.. about time... The test here is a lot harder than in the US I've heard.. 
I'm also getting a job! Other than my fathers company.. I want to do something on my own.. But in this country.. 

Ok all, I'll write more tomorrow.. Tomorrow I'll start eating well again too.. These last three days have been.. uhm.. well.. not very healthy...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

WELCOME HOME!  home can be a very good place!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey SWEETIE!! YA~ WELCOME HOME! Just reading your post made me smile!! You sound soooo HAPPY!! AND we are always here for ya girl! I bet your parents, Rob, And your dog are alllll SOO GLAD your back!!  I was worried about you! Thats good you got to see some of the sights that you wanted to see, I would have gone and done that to! Cool! My gosh, that totally sucks about your luggage! It is kinda of ironic huh! WIERD! I wonder where it is, or have you already gotten it back? I hope it comes fast if not! 
Good Luck on that drivers test, thats a good thing to get! I would be lost w/ out mine! 
Take care sweetie, I am glad your home!  And will talk with you tomorrow!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2002)

First night of sleep in my own bed! Felt really good.. 
I want to write personal notes to all of you.. yeah, I'll do it..

Princess, honey, I don't know what I'd do without you..  Thanks for all your caring.. 
Haven't got the luggage yet.. need to call the airport today and see how it is going.. I'm going to a party tonight and I really need those clothes in my bags! 

Nikegurl, thanks babe!  I know, there is no place like home! Love your new avvy!!

Kuso.. Honey, thank you.. I know how hard it must have been for you to leave your country like that.. But you found a wonderful wife and succeeded! A  to you!
I'm really happy to be home.. and I'll stay within these safe walls a little longer.. I've got my whole life ahead of me..

NT, thank's!  You must be quite a man since she misses you so much.. Or maybe she just misses your daughter.. 

Leslie, spanks.. Yeah, I know, proving myself won't get me anywhere.. Another lesson I needed to learn in life..  I think what you said about me not letting myself be ready made a lot of sence.. I had all the opportunities to make it fun, but couldn't take them.. Or, I just wasn't ready.. I'll never know..
I'm glad you're liking it in MD, it's all about mind setting.. And I know, Rome will always be there.. and I'll definately go back someday.. 

Hamerlynn, yes, I know, there is no use regretting  any decisions.. And I actually don't anymore.. This was the best thing for me..
Thant's pretty tough of you to live in LV all by yourself like that.. takes a lot of guts.. Do you feel like moving back? Or just visiting more often?

I hope I didn't leave anyone out.. if that's the case, I owe you a free spanking!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 23, 2002)

Welcome back my dear!   A party is just what you need to get things back in order.  Hope you have a GREAT time.


----------



## kuso (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't leave anyone out.. if that's the case, I owe you a free spanking!




Well, actually I was in  but I think I`d prefer the free spanking puleease  

Good to have you back around babe


----------



## Hammerlynn (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey girl! Glad to see your home safely! I actually will be moving back to Indiana next summer. I have bills that I want to have paid off (which will be December) then I need to save money. The plan is to head back on July 27  I do miss being so far away from my family! Before I came here in 2000, like Princess I was never more than 1 hour away!

It sucks and I'm just coping as best I can at this point!

Hope you get your luggage soon! I know that stinks!

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2002)

Welcome Back home Sweetie!

Now get yer ass back to working otu and eattign right!

Sucks about the luggage, hope you get it back soon!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey sweetie! Have fun partying tonight!!! I hope your luggage gets there sooN! Remember I am always here for ya!! I bet your bed never felt SOO great last night!! Have a wonderful night!


----------

